# New Video



## DanburyTreeCT (Jul 24, 2016)

My daughter threw this one together for my tree company. What do you guys think? Good enough for a 3rd grader?


----------



## Bmezz88 (Jul 26, 2016)

Future computer wiz! lol


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Welcome to AS DT.
This is the reason I ask my kids how to do stuff on my phone/computer, then I say could you do it a lot slower so I can actually see what the heck you just did.
Thanks for sharing with us, can't wait to see what she does in the future for your business, with the social media and all.


----------



## ksvanbrunt (Jul 30, 2016)

Definitely "good enough" for a third grader. Good on her. However, maybe the actors could throw on a hard hat while performing tree care?


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 30, 2016)

Awesome video. Perhaps she should use Rich Peverley.


----------



## DanburyTreeCT (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the comments ya'll. She has been very happy with making more videos!  Basically she grabs stuff off my website with the snippet tool then puts in the video. Is that like copy writing? or does it not matter since its our website stuff.


----------



## bayard (Aug 3, 2016)

nice vid. i am close to you. send a pm.


----------



## SiouxFallsTreeService (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks great! I need one for my tree service company


----------



## seolhr (Sep 17, 2020)

Impressive! much appreciation for 3rd grader


----------



## JJGam (Oct 4, 2020)

Very impressive for a 3rd grader, a bright future lies ahead!


----------



## fortmyerstree (Nov 15, 2020)

I need to learn how to do this lol

-----------
"Wisdom comes from within."
www.myfortmyerstreeservice.com


----------



## fairfieldtreeservices (Dec 1, 2020)

Wow that's pretty good. I'm going to have to start training my 4th grader to help me with my tree trimming company


----------

